# My mum feeding the wild drongro's and other birds in our backyard. Video here.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

HI. Everyone!! My mother wanted to share with you all our wild drongro's and other birds that we feed in our back yard we didn't get the Willie Wag Tail next time for him.. These birds are called Drongro's they come down from up North QLD to breed here in the Winter time every year.. The same birds come every year and they get to know you.. We are pretty lucky to have such wonderful Birds in Australia.. My mother says that she hopes you all like this video of our wild drongro's and birds being fed.. Oh and the currawong is there to..


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

What a cheeky little pack of devils. Greedy little things. Wonderful video Lyn.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> What a cheeky little pack of devils. Greedy little things. Wonderful video Lyn.
> 
> Kate yeah I no the drongos will eat a whole tray of mince mum gives them a certain amount each day but they are funny to watch.. Glad you liked the video Kate..


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*My*

Hi Lyn, Enjoyed the video. All the house birds here started calling to your flock and made quite a clatter. Thanks , Jo Ann


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Great video, Lyn! It was really nice to see your mother feeding the wild birds and they even take the food literally out of her hands. 
I also liked their singing/chirping, never heard that type of melodious singing before!


----------



## blubudgie (Apr 30, 2014)

I want to live in Australia eventually, wow. :O


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jo Ann said:


> Hi Lyn, Enjoyed the video. All the house birds here started calling to your flock and made quite a clatter. Thanks , Jo Ann


Glad you liked the video JoAnn.. Indi loves them making the noise to but Indi is no where near these birds he is in the lounge room..



aluz said:


> Great video, Lyn! It was really nice to see your mother feeding the wild birds and they even take the food literally out of her hands.
> I also liked their singing/chirping, never heard that type of melodious singing before!


Thank you...you haven't heard these birds as they come from the top of QLD they come down every year they only come to QLD to cold for them down South Victoria..



blubudgie said:


> I want to live in Australia eventually, wow. :O


To see these birds you will have to live in QLD Australia to see them.. Glad you liked the video of them...


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome Lyn...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

These birds are called Spangled Drongro's there real name is Dicrurus Bracteatus. They are an Australian Bird that comes from the top of North QLD. They come down to the warmer parts of QLD to Breed...Oh and the Currowong is an Australian bird plus the Pee Wee funny names for our wild bird..


----------



## BrendoB (Jul 1, 2014)

I also live in Australia but not in Queensland so I get to experience other magnificent birds


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

BrendoB said:


> I also live in Australia but not in Queensland so I get to experience other magnificent birds


I come from Bundaberg and we get the most exoitic birds here.. where i live it is a really nice place.. I am living near the Great Barrier Reef this is about 2 hours from where i live.Maybe one day you can come to QLD to see these birds....


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

BrendoB said:


> I also live in Australia but not in Queensland so I get to experience other magnificent birds





jonah said:


> Awesome Lyn...


Thank you Randy glad you liked my video..


----------



## blubudgie (Apr 30, 2014)

I think I'd just cry from joy if I saw that many friendly birds in my backyard. 
The only things in my backyard are rabbits and chipmunks. Which are cute, but they run if they see you, haha.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

blubudgie said:


> I think I'd just cry from joy if I saw that many friendly birds in my backyard.
> The only things in my backyard are rabbits and chipmunks. Which are cute, but they run if they see you, haha.


Maybe you can come over here for a holiday to see of our wild birds. Glad that you liked my video..


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh my, they are so many!! They are beautiful and not afraid at all! Thanks for sharing this video, Lyn!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

despoinaki said:


> Oh my, they are so many!! They are beautiful and not afraid at all! Thanks for sharing this video, Lyn!


Thank you we sometimes get 30 drongos they are beautiful..


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Great video Lyn! It's wonderful that your Mum enjoys the birds as much as you do. *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Great video Lyn! It's wonderful that your Mum enjoys the birds as much as you do. *


Thank you Deb, yes my mother loves birds to she was brought up with birds to.. Mum loves Indi and my dad also loved Indi to and Indi adored both of them..


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Notice for Google and google spider. do not take my video's and post them on other sights.


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

I have been in here a few times now and don't see a link I see all the comments and am missing out am I the only one:S


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Lillahine said:


> I have been in here a few times now and don't see a link I see all the comments and am missing out am I the only one:S


I'll add it back for you to see later tonight or send it to you in your visitors profile. I took it out will put it back.


----------

